# Friendly South Manchester Cycling Club?



## ed_o_brain (29 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to perhaps maybe join a club run a week on Sunday (July 12th)? 

Can anyone recommend a friendly club ride in south Manchester? I'm happy to be dropped if I can't hold the pace, but I should be fine for cruising at evens. What I will probably struggle a bit more with is the etiquette, although I understand some stuff about how the chaingang works, not crossing wheels etc.

Cheers
Ed


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 Jun 2009)

macclesfield wheelers

our general club run is on saturdays; alternating between flat and hilly rides, there is an easier low-speed-lots-of-cafés run on sunday, as well as training rides and chain gangs etc.

pretty friendly lot, the saturday run's leader (our membership secretary to boot) is pretty good at making sure nobody gets left behind (unless you drop him and then realise you don't know the way . you'll pick up the etiquette quite easily, and i've never had a barracking for my occasional lack of it.

i'd heartily recommend them as a club.


----------



## BenPickup (30 Jun 2009)

+1 Fantastic club


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Jun 2009)

nice choice of first post ben


----------



## ed_o_brain (3 Jul 2009)

It does look like a good club and it's nice to see a well maintained website.

But it's not really South Manchester is it? I'd be cycling 15 miles to get there. Although it's more the trip home I'd be worried about!


----------



## biking_fox (3 Jul 2009)

I know there's a club based at Bardsley's bike shop - Will's Wheel's Cycle Club, but I've no idea how friendly they are - definetly S Manchester though. And it's a decent bikeshop.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Jul 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> It does look like a good club and it's nice to see a well maintained website.
> 
> But it's not really South Manchester is it? I'd be cycling 15 miles to get there. Although it's more the trip home I'd be worried about!



a lot of our members come from further afield than macc. certainly we're the local club for anyone in wilmslow, bramhall, poynton etc. i'm not sure where you are, but if we're too far away then manchester wheelers might be a better bet. that said, you won't be frowned upon for turning up for a club run in the car (with the bike in the back), a few people do that.


----------



## Legs (3 Jul 2009)

When I was living in Manchester, I used to ride with and race for Will's Wheels, and was going to make the recommendation. They are a really great bunch of guys, especially the eponymous Will (Wright) and Chris 'Framebuilder' Riley. At the time I was with then, in the summer of 2005, we did lots of epically long, hilly rides, with a firm emphasis on having a good laugh and finding a good caff. There is also a strand of more serious, competitive riders, which I didn't mix with much. Pop into the shop or meet them at the Rising Sun in Hazel Grove!


----------



## a_n_t (4 Jul 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> if we're too far away then manchester wheelers might be a better bet.




we meet at parswood, nr didsbury if thats any closer?


----------



## ed_o_brain (6 Jul 2009)

a_n_t said:


> we meet at parswood, nr didsbury if thats any closer?



At The Gateway pub?


----------



## a_n_t (7 Jul 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> At The Gateway pub?




yup.


----------



## ed_o_brain (9 Jul 2009)

a n t,

Hopefully I will be joining you for Saturday's run. Especially if the weather forecast stays good.

Nice bike btw.

This will be eviiil bikes first outing:






If it's raining, I'll have to defer to a CTC ride on the fixie.

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## a_n_t (9 Jul 2009)

I thought it was meant to p1ss down on saturday? 

I'll probably be out on sunday on the flat 30 miler, I've got a dodgy knee at the moment so that will do me, dont want to kill it before the club hillclimb next week!


----------



## ed_o_brain (10 Jul 2009)

The odds on it raining in the morning vary hour by hour between 0 and 30%

Is a fixed gear going to be practical for the flat 30 miler? (I know doing 30 miles on it at ~20mph is not going to do me any harm, I was thinking more about riding in a group?)


----------



## a_n_t (11 Jul 2009)

fixed should be fine for an intro ride :0)
I am going out on the saturday now! well, today in fact, should get to bed really!


----------



## a_n_t (11 Jul 2009)

well I didnt last long, 35 miles, Greenfield and back, bloody knee!


----------



## ed_o_brain (14 Jul 2009)

Sorry to hear about your knee!

I did the intro ride on Saturday and really enjoyed it. Would you please pass on my Thanks to Steve for leading it out. I think I might have annoyed everyone else a bit though getting over the novelty of my new bike and the ease of limbing up the hills and setting off.

I think if I do an intro ride again, I'd take one of the fixed gears but I might have to try and gear up a bit more sensibly as 63" will be too low and 89" will be too high.


----------



## a_n_t (20 Jul 2009)

Anyone local to Manchester thinking of joining a club, I'm doing a 30 mile intro ride this Sunday, nice and steady so looking at 2 hours'ish






http://www.manchesterwheelers.co.uk/rides/116/detail.htm


----------



## a_n_t (24 Jul 2009)

weather's not looking great but dont let that put you off!


----------



## livvy44 (6 Sep 2010)

Hi there,

I live near parswood and was looking for a club to cycle with? When do you guys train and how long do you usually go out for?

Thanks, Livvy



a_n_t said:


> we meet at parswood, nr didsbury if thats any closer?


----------



## a_n_t (9 Sep 2010)

livvy44 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I live near parswood and was looking for a club to cycle with? When do you guys train and how long do you usually go out for?
> 
> Thanks, Livvy



http://www.manchesterwheelers.co.uk/rides/list.htm

There's rides for different abilities this weekend. Training is usually over the winter and early season [chaingangs].


----------

